# First proper period after failed cycle - HELP!!



## cvaeh

Hi
I underwent my first IVF cycle May/June this year and everything went to plan until they put what looked like good eggs and sperm together that did not fertlilize. I therefore did not take the progesterone suppositories and got my period 9 days later. It was a pretty normal period but maybe slightly heavier. I expected things to get back to normal. I got all the signs of ovulation a bit later in my cycle but put this down to the treatment. I usually have 11 or 12 luteal phase so expected my period on Monday (5 days ago). I had no signs and even thought a miracle may have happened and took a test but I got a BFN. On Thursday I thought it had come as I had a bit of brown/orange discharge when I wiped each time I went to the toilet. i expected full flow to follow that day of the next. On the Friday I had nothing all day and then in the afternoon I had quite a lot of pink discharge when I wiped, again I thought I would get full flow. It still did not arrive. Today (Saturday) all I've had is a tiny bit of brown discharge. What is happening to me? 

I am waiting for this period and then the next before I can have another try at IVF with ICSI so I am getting very impatient for its arrival (which I thought I would never say but after doing a test I know I am not pregnant).

Has anyone else experienced this when getting their first natural period?


----------



## Please

Hi my period after my failed IVF cycle was 42days normally 30-32days. X


----------



## tansey

I had a longer cycle after IVF 34 instead of 29 days - it was also a lot lighter than the IVF cycle.


----------



## 007bond

Hey there this is totally normal Im afraid. Im in same boat. My second af was ten days late now waiting for third to start ivf and this maybe late also. Try not to worry cos it will come but its just so frustrating i no when you want to get things moving. Are they tryin anything different with you this time? X


----------



## _Nell

I've read lots of people say they had longer cycles post IVF - but if you've tracked O how can this be? Surely an LP is still only going to be 14-16 days max?

I'm like you, first natural cycle post IVF, I O'd late on CD17 and am awaiting AF but it looks like she's late and BFN. i don't really understand it tbh.


----------



## mrssunshine78

my cycles have been a bit off since my cancelled cycle, but like nell says if you know when you ovulated, not really sure why af hasn't arrived :shrug:

hope you're either pregnant or she arrives very soon so you can get on with your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

AF finally came on Saturday (I started brown spotting Thursday afternoon but did not have a flow till Sat). I'm hoping that my next cycle will be a bit more normal but reading on here I am not holding out too many hopes.

Nell - Like you I ovulated late and thought that the LP had to be 14-16 days. I usually only have 11 or 12 day luteal phases so I am hoping that the IVF may have done something to lengthen my LP which has always been a concern for me. Saturday would have been 16 days so I suppose that is still a normal luteal phase just a lot longer than my usual ones. Has af shown up for you yet? Have you tested to see if you are pregnant? xx

007Bond - I am still having long protocol next time but they are lowering my dose of stimulants to see if they can make the stimming phase a bit longer (I'm scared I am not going to get enough eggs now). They are also going to do ICSI this time to try and overcome our problems. I'm terrified of failure again. x


----------



## _Nell

Glad you got AF (that sounds odd, obviously i'd rather you got a BFP, but good for moving forward to IVF I mean!)

I have tested and BFN, no AF yet. I don't usually manage a 14 day LP tbh so it's good to know that yours stretched to 16days, I'll try not to panic and accept my LP might be long.
We-re doing ICSI (we had 2 of 24 fertilize) and less stimms next time too but on the short protocol - I'm also nervous last time was 'lucky' with the number of eggs and they cut my dose too much.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Glad to hear that af arrived. When are you starting your next cycle? I'm on long protocol too


----------



## cvaeh

MrsSunshine - If my period comes on time next month I will hopefully start down regulating the end of September. We are going on holiday next week for 10 nights so hopefully that'll make the time go quicker.

Nell - Did they say why you were doing short protocol this time? Just wondering why they haven't suggested this for me.

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## _Nell

I did the short protocol last time as well, I have very low amh - so the number of eggs was a real surprise to us. They did suggest trying the long protocol this time, but we agreed it was risky to shut my ovaries down with POF/DOR.
So it's just a doseage cut and icsi for round 2.


----------



## mrssunshine78

they've never suggested the short protocol for me either, my first cycle i only produced 4 eggs, second was cancelled, i think that they DR me for too long, but am still on long protocol for this next cycle.

cvaeh looks like we'll be almost cycle buddies, i'm hoping to start DR around 13th Sept depending on when af arrives

when are you starting nell?


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry to butt in, but was ur period after failed IVF Normal or very heavy/crampy? I stopped my progesterone on monday and have been getting horrible cramps on and off. Normally I have a very light period so just want to prepare myself. Thanks!


----------



## mrssunshine78

sorry i can't help, my cycle was cancelled so didn't get as far as the progesterone support


----------



## _Nell

Bepaisely, my period of the IVF cycle (ie the one about 14days after EC) was heavier and crampy. The extra progesterone in my system made it longer and heavier for me.
___

Just to update in case this helps anyone else, my period (natural cycle post IVF) came or so I thought at 14dpo. Red flow but light, then it stopped for four hours completely then it started. 2nd day of red flow I went in for baseline bloods.
My estradiol is 2800 (FSH 1.7) so it seems something odd is going on and this is not a period, going in for a scan today and suspecting a cyst.

Nothing on my chart looks odd, high LP temps, a bit more LP cramping than usual. O indicated by temp shift, positive OPK's and peak on CBFM. Had I not had my bloods checked I'd have had no idea this wasn't a real period.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks for that information, I suppose that's why they like you to have a few cycles before starting ivf again. I hope everything is ok with you nell, I know cysts are more common after ivf :hugs:


----------



## tazoo

just had a failed ivf/icsci cycle :nope:knew the morning of the blood test (10/11/2012) it was 1)neg or 2) chem I know my body plus I was bleeding regardless of the crinone pessaries. My period was really heavy for the first 2 days hardly any cramps its now day 11 no signs of O but I usually dont until day 15-18. No frosties either and dh not keen on another cycle so we may have to settle for our ds born in 2010. trying to let go of wanting a brother or sister for our lil one its so hard though and time is not on my side:shrug:
Baby dust wishes to all of you ttc out there and for those of you in those first few scary wks of pregnancy hang in there.


----------



## tazoo

Hi I got my negative beta on 10-11-2012 bled for 3 days really impatient now as really thought AF would have been here by now no chance of being pregnant as DH and I didn't DTD until 2 days ago day ? 27 of my cycle.Think I O'd round day 16-18 judging by cm but no way to be sure unless I did O tests which I didn't so over tests and more tests. taking a break from TTC just want to enjoy our Chriestmas and our 2 yr old son start afresh in the new year, wishing all you IVFer's out there lots of positive baby vibes.


----------

